

PHP Framework suggestion - zeved

Hello! 
I am a freelancer and I was given the task to create a car park &#x2F; junkyard site. However, I dont really know what to use. I thought of using a CMS but I will have to modify quite some stuff to fit my needs and I&#x27;m affraid I will bump into the CMS&#x27; API and that will set me back alot. What do you recommend? Keep using a CMS (and if so, which one?) or go for a framework? I think it&#x27;s better to use a framework so that everything will link together nicely. However, I have little experience with frameworks but I&#x27;m not affraid. Do you have a suggestion for a PHP begginer (sort of). I tried CI and Smarty but I don&#x27;t really feel at home with them.<p>Thanks!
======
krapp
I think that it's more important for modern PHP programming to be familiar
with PSR-0, Composer and the Model-View-Controller pattern than necessarily a
specific framework, because depending on how simple this site needs to be it
can be done entirely by pulling in, say, Twig and a url router and some other
packages into Composer.

If you want a framework that does less for you, then consider Slim Framework.
If you want one intended for scalable projects with a lot of existing
libraries and helpers, then consider Laravel (though in the latter case, the
learning curve can be a bit steep.)

------
neolizzard2k
Cms -> typo3 Framework -> silverlight

But if you ask me - it's try and error case. Test some frameworks and use the
where you feel save. Usually as a beginner you should take one with a bigger
userbase (e.g for questions)

------
edoceo
+1 to krapp. The patterns in Yii, Cake, Zend are very similar. Try one, then
another to see which feels better. Or simple ones like Slim, Twig or Radix

------
johnny22
many of the popular frameworks and cms projects are based on (or use many of)
symfony2 components. looking at symfony2 and silex will give you a pretty good
handle on how they work.

